# Barnes Convalescent Hospital, Cheadle, Manchester - February 2009



## CHEWY (Feb 26, 2009)

Barnes Hospital, also known as Barnes Convalescent Home, in Cheadle, Greater Manchester, England, is a former hospital. It is located near to the A34 road and is in the middle of the complex interchange between the A34, M60 motorway and M56 motorway. Whilst the hospital was constructed in a rural setting, it is now surrounded by roads.[1] The main building is Grade II listed, and lies on green belt land.

A donation of £26,000 for the founding of a new convalescent hospital in Cheadle was made in 1869 by Robert Barnes. Construction of the hospital, named the Barnes Convalescent Home, started in 1871 and was completed in 1875. It was constructed of bricks, the clay for which was provided locally.

Broken remains of three stone high crosses were discovered in 1874 during the construction of the hospital. The location of only one of these is known today; this consists of a crosshead of Celtic cross form with a central boss, and dates from the late 10th or 11th century. It is now located in St Mary's Church, Cheadle. The other two pieces are said to be part of a much older cross, and the upper part of an Anglo-Saxon cross shaft.

The main use for the hospital in its later life was for geriatric care and stroke patients. It closed in September 1999 while Manchester Healthcare Trust was undergoing a £2 million cost cut.

The hospital was sold in 2001, and is now owned by Reality Estates. 

During World War II the hospital was used as a convalescent home for wounded soldiers. The hospital temporarily housed a large group of Kosovan refugees following its closure. It was featured on Most Haunted Live in September 2005.






*The Pics*









































































































































​


----------



## Black Shuck (Feb 26, 2009)

Nice pics you have certainly got a better head for heights than I have.


----------



## Lightbuoy (Feb 26, 2009)

Really enjoyed looking through these. Even with the place totally stripped-out, you've managed to capture the beauty of Barnes -nice work Chews 

Especially liking the way you've captured the light


----------



## CHEWY (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks both 

totally stripped LB but still good for pics. 
spent a lot of my time in the tower spying on security washing his car 

used to hate heights NC, but now i'm straight for the roof


----------



## Lightbuoy (Feb 26, 2009)

CHEWY said:


> Thanks both
> 
> totally stripped LB but still good for pics.
> spent a lot of my time in the tower spying on security washing his car
> ...



The Tower looks like the best bit


----------



## CHEWY (Feb 26, 2009)

Very dodgy floor, but worth it..
the pigeon shit covered some of the holes


----------



## Jaff_fox (Feb 26, 2009)

Great photos der man they look so artiscics! I took some photos a few years ago at Barneses.


----------



## Richard Davies (Feb 26, 2009)

I passed here once & thought it looked very creepy.

There's a post war ambulance garage added onto one wing.


----------



## CHEWY (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks Jaff 

looks a bit more secure back then.
bung some more pics up if you have any..
i like comparing how places change 

_________

would love to see it at night Richard.
maybe with some mist too 

didn't go round the outside to see it


----------



## Jaff_fox (Feb 26, 2009)

CHEWY said:


> Thanks Jaff
> 
> looks a bit more secure back then.
> bung some more pics up if you have any..
> ...




Yea I have lots of pictures from before it was gutted.. I'll dig em out at some point when i'm not being lazy


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 26, 2009)

Wow, superb pics, Chewy. Such fabulous details too...love the brick work, arches and metal work...and the light streaming through the window is gorgeous.


----------



## evilbill-agqx (Feb 26, 2009)

That is one unique building! Very gothic. *grins*
Great pics Chewy!


----------



## kittykat (Feb 26, 2009)

This is such an awesome building! I love it! The archways and everything...just beautiful!


----------



## CHEWY (Feb 27, 2009)

Taa Guys 

took more pics here than at Denbigh and other hospitals much bigger.


----------



## bachaus (Feb 27, 2009)

Impressive capture of the light.


----------



## Trinpaul (Feb 28, 2009)

Damn but that's an impressive building  not sure if gothic is the correct word to use here but certainly the arches and stonework lend a medieval look to some of it. Great explore.


----------



## locscout (Jan 5, 2010)

This is an amazing building I would love to explore this.


----------

